# Vulcanismo - 2011



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 14:29)

Tópico para seguimentos de Vulcanismo durante o ano de 2011.


Links úteis


Global Volcanism Program
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2011 às 14:17)

*Nasa exibe imagem de erupção vulcânica na Rússia*

A Nasa, agência espacial dos Estados Unidos, divulgou nesta sexta-feira uma imagem da erupção do vulcão Kizimen, na Rússia. A imagem foi capturada pelo satélite EO-1 na última quinta-feira. 







A luz solar de baixo ângulo ilumina a face sul do vulcão, deixando o lado norte na sombra. A fumaça de cor bege sugere que seus componentes visíveis são uma mistura de cinzas vulcânicas e vapor de água. A costa do Kizimen e as superfícies de terra próximas têm um tom cinzento, provavelmente resultante de uma camada de cinzas vulcânicas. A visão mais ampla da região mostra que as áreas mais afastadas do vulcão estão cobertas de neve branca. 
Nesta sexta-feira, a equipe que acompanha a erução do Kizimen relatou que o vulcão havia emitido cinzas initerruptamente desde 31 de dezembro de 2010. A maior parte das nuvens permaneceu em baixa altitude, de 6 km a 8 km, embora erupções mais fortes podem ocorrer a qualquer momento.
Com 2.376 metros de elevação, o Kizimen é um vulcão composto por camadas alternadas de cinzas, lava e rochas expelidas em outras erupções. Geólogos estimam que o vulcão foi formado cerca de 12 mil anos atrás e há registros de erupções fortes no local em 1927 e 1928.

Fonte: Revista Galileu


----------



## PDias (13 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

parece que o Etna entrou em erupção ontem.

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/italia-vulcao-etna-entra-em-erupcao=f625751


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 04:29)

*Etna entrou em erupção e forçou encerramento temporário de aeroportos*



> Esta quarta-feira
> Etna entrou em erupção e forçou encerramento temporário de aeroportos
> 
> O vulcão no monte Etna entrou em erupção esta quarta-feira, transformando-se em fonte de lava e cinzas e obrigando ao encerramento temporário de dois aeroportos na Catânia, na região da Sicília, Itália.
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2011 às 15:55)

Uma foto da erupção do Etna.
A cidade com o vulcão em fundo está um espectáculo (assustador)!





Fonte: Photos: Sicily’s Mt. Etna erupts overnight


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2011 às 16:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma foto da erupção do Etna.
> A cidade com o vulcão em fundo está um espectáculo (assustador)!



Garantidamente eu é que não dormia descançado ai...


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2011 às 02:20)

A menos que a foto tenha efeitos de zoom por muitas vezes nos apresentarem tudo o que existe em volta numa proporção pouco correcta face à realidade, como questionar a distância entre a área urbana e a encosta da montanha por onde escorre a lava, é realmente assustador.


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

Deve ser espetacular à noite estar na varanda de casa a olhar para um Etna luminoso...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2011 às 18:21)

Essa foto será montagem

Se não é está espectacular e assustadora


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2011 às 11:03)

Não o pessoal é mesmo maluco para construir casas no sopé de vulcões.

Os italianos não são muito inteligentes no planeamento urbano. É o mesmo em Nápoles com casas no sopé do Vesúvio.

Ou pior é ainda Quito no Equador: uma cidade grande construída no sopé doutro vulcão. Há uns anos este entrou em erupção e cobriu o centro da cidade com 15cm de cinza.

O pessoal gosta de ter vista para as erupções.

E eu neste momento na Islândia estou numa zona com vista para o Hekla, Katla e Eyjafjallajokull!



ecobcg disse:


> Uma foto da erupção do Etna.
> A cidade com o vulcão em fundo está um espectáculo (assustador)!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2011 às 16:52)

MSantos disse:


> Essa foto será montagem



Pode até nem ser montagem, mas seria facílimo anexar a metade superior com a metade inferior da foto e ao meio uma camada que permita um gradiente de junção aos 2 tons escuros que aliás são bastante iguais, por isso seria muito fácil, mas para além da audácia urbanística que pelos vistos os italianos têm, acredito mais na hipótese de que seja mais um efeito de ampliação que ilusoriamente coloca a área urbana e a encosta a distâncias praticamente iguais face ao ponto de onde é feita a captura!


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

irpsit disse:


> E eu neste momento na Islândia estou numa zona com vista para o Hekla, Katla e Eyjafjallajokull!



E fotos tuas desses locais ????


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

Erupção no Japão, do Vulcão Kirishima (julgo que no dia 26):













> A one-mile cordon has been established around a volcano on Mount Kirishima after it erupted scattering rocks and ash across southern Japan and sending smoke billowing 5,000ft into the air.
> 
> The Meteorological Agency raised the volcanic alert to level 3 as ash today continued to spew from Shinmoedake on Japan's southernmost main island of Kyushu, and residents have been banned from going within a mile of the volcano following its worst eruption in 50 years. Volcanic activity is often reported at Kirishima, but this is the largest eruption recorded there since 1959.



http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/11_Pics_of_Day/110127.pic.of.day.c.html

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/japanese-volcano-kirishima-eruption-110126-1020/


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Fev 2011 às 01:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Erupção no Japão, do Vulcão Kirishima (julgo que no dia 26):
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



A 1ª foto é a mais incrível que já vi! Não há palavras para a descrever..


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

JFPT disse:


> A 1ª foto é a mais incrível que já vi! Não há palavras para a descrever..



Então e que tal esta?







> Volcanic lightning strikes above Shinmoedake peak as it erupts. (Reuters: Minami-Nippon Shimbun)



Brutal mesmo!



> *Japanese volcano awakens with a vengeance
> By North Asia correspondent Mark Willacy*
> Updated Mon Jan 31, 2011 9:06pm AEDT
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/01/31/3126199.htm


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2011 às 18:47)

Nossa isso e aqui no japao ?  incrivel


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2011 às 00:33)

Segundo dados do RSOE EDIS (serviço de informação e emergencia em catastrofes), parece que o vulcão Bardarbunga na Islandia tem dado sinais de vida....
Outro Vulcão no Japão parece ter acordado também, é ele o Sakurajima Volcano
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2011 às 20:41)

Bardarbunga, Islândia:
Pois, eu já queria ter escrito algo sobre isso.

Aqui, vários vulcões têm periodicamente crises de sismicidade, sem no entanto nunca terem erupções. 

Há sinais de dois vulcões próximos de uma erupção, o *Grimsvotn* (irmão gémeo e vizinho do Bardarbunga) e o *Hekla*. 

Ambos têm tido erupções a cada 6 ou 10 anos, nas últimas décadas. São portanto vulcões muito activos.

Toda a zona em redor do Bardarbunga (cuja última erupção foi em 1902), sempre teve muita sismicidade. Recentemente tem mostrado mais actividade. Em 1996 após uma crise sísmica no Bardarbunga, ocorreu uma erupção intensa entre o Bardarbunga e o Grimsvotn (a erupção foi no entanto deste último). 

Ambos os vulcões estão conectados, parece que recentemente o magma se têm deslocado do Bardarbunga para o Grimsvotn. Poderá então vir a ocorrer uma nova erupção do Grimsvotn (despoletado por os sismos no vulcão vizinho), já que o Grimsvotn têm tido muita inflação nos últimos meses, e a actividade geotérmica aumentou muito no local (que é num glaciar). O Grimsvotn teve ainda duas erupções breves em 1998 e 2004.

O outro é o Hekla, cujos sismos começam somente 30min antes de uma erupção! Há sinais na montanha (de strain) que mostram alguma agitação da montanha. O Hekla teve erupções em 1981, 1990, 2000, portanto...

É portanto provável ambos (Hekla e Grimsvotn) terem uma erupção nos próximos anos. 
Erupções que devem ser explosivas mas relativamente fracas comparando com 2010.

*Mas vulcanismo é algo muito mais imprevisivel do que prever o tempo!*

O oiutro vulcão a observar é o Katla, (devido à erupção do vizinho no ano passado), dormente há já 100 anos


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2011 às 09:44)

> *Mt. Bulusan spews 3-km ash column—Phivolcs*
> 
> By Kristine L. Alave
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> ...


http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breaki...1459/Mt-Bulusan-spews-3-km-ash-columnPhivolcs


[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=605_1298350193"]LiveLeak.com - Mount Bulusan Spews Ash Over Philippines[/ame]


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Grande actividade sísmica no vulcão *Krísuvík *perto de Reykjavík (cerca de 70km), numa área "adormecida" cuja última erupção foi já há 700 anos.

Parece haver sinais claros que a causa da crise sísmica é magma a fluir para cima, devido à inflação do vulcão na área.

A zona pode produzir largas fissuras, e erupções do tipo hawaiano. A última erupção resultou numa fissura de 25km.

Este vulcão já tem dado sinais nos últimos meses, mas nos últimos dias a actividade sísmica tornou-se muito elevada.

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/


----------



## irpsit (1 Mar 2011 às 18:36)

A crise sísmica no *Krisuvík* (para não escrever o nome complicado da montanha) já abrandou. Já há uns tempos, houve também actividade sísmica igualmente no sudoeste da Islândia, mas mais a norte, no vulcão Langjokull, numa região que normalmente não costuma ter actividade sísmica.

Parece que o tempo de uma erupção no sudoeste da Islandia está a aproximar-se. 
A zona já nao tem uma erupção há 700 anos, mas antes dessa altura, sofria erupções frequentemente. Uma erupção no Krisuvík seria algo histórico portanto. Poderia afectar os arredores de Reykjavík, pois está a 40km desta cidade, embora a erupção fosse quase só fissuras de lava.

Além desta zona, o Katla está verdadeiramente adormecido. Assim como o vizinho Eyjafjallajokull. É esperada há muitos anos uma erupção do Katla (e violenta). Mas não há sinais de futuras erupções.

O Hekla também, embora só avise erupção 30min antes. Com últimas erupções em 1981, 1990 e 2000, é de esperar uma erupção novamente! 

O outro candidato, o Grimsvotn, mostrou muita agitação nos últimos meses, assim como o seu vizinho maior, o Bardarbunga, mas nas últimas semanas tem estado calmo. O Grimsvotn entra em erupção a cada 6 anos, portanto é de esperar uma nova erupção, agora que mostra nova agitação. Já o Bardarbunga está adormecido há 100 anos. Este é muito perigoso, pois já teve várias erupções catastróficas nos últimos milhares de anos. Uma delas, é a maior erupção em quantidade de lava desde a Idade Glacial!

Para mim, a próxima erupção deverá ser ou o Hekla ou o Grimsvotn, no espaço dos próximos 2 anos. E com os perigos do Katla, Krisuvik e Bardarbunga no horizonte.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2011 às 00:46)

Viagem (quase) ao centro da Terra:

*Nyiragongo Crater: Journey to the Center of the World*

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/02/nyiragongo_crater_journey_to_t.html


----------



## Profetaa (7 Mar 2011 às 00:58)

*Vulcão Kilauea no Hawai entrou em erupção.*
Segundo dados do RSOE, o Vulcão Kilauea entrou em erupção este fim de semana.
No ultimo Sábado um geologo ao sobrevoar este vulcão, e depois de suspeitas de algo se ter passado devido ao barulho de um alarme que monotorizava este vulcão, observou lava que saia de uma nova fissura de tamanho superior ao comprimento de cinco campos de futebol.
Este vulcão está situado dentro do Parque Nacional dos Vulcões do Havaí, e não há estruturas próximas.
Este é considerado um dos vulcões mais activos do mundo.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2011 às 09:08)

"Update" ao Vulcão *Kilauea*.


----------



## The Sorceress (7 Mar 2011 às 22:11)

O Vulcão Kilauea está em permanente erupção desde 1983.

Neste momento está a passar por uma fase mais activa... como já aconteceu anteriormente e voltará a acontecer.

Webcams para assistir ao vivo:

http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/hvo/cams/

Divirtam-se


----------



## Enkeli (11 Mar 2011 às 14:05)

Olá a todos... 

Vulcão do Monte Karangetang na Indonésia entrou em erupção, horas depois do sismo ocorrido no Japão...

Deixo aqui o link com a informação 

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/vulcao-do-monte-karangetang-entra-em-erupcao


----------



## Profetaa (13 Mar 2011 às 23:09)

Um vulcão na regiao de Gabustan (Azerbeijão), entrou hoje em erupção.
Testemunhas ouviram uma explosão antes da erupção, e logo de pois foi possivel observar fumo a sair do vulcão.
O fogo tinha uma altitude superior a 50 m. Especialistas e varias equipas de resgate do Ministério de Situações de Emergência imediatamente chegaram ao local para evitar qualquer situação de emergência. 
A altitude de fogo no vulcão de lama Shikhzayirli baixou actualmente e 1-2 m de fogo é visto em dois centros. 
O vulcão de lama não está a ameaçar as aldeias vizinhas.
Na imagem pode obsevar-se vários vulcoes em actividade ou que estão em vigilancia por apresentarem perigo, principalmente na zona do Pacifico.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## irpsit (13 Mar 2011 às 23:48)

E não é só o vulcão na Indonésia que entra em erupção apenas algumas horas após o sismo.

O mesmo aconteceu com um vulcão no Japão, do outro lado da ilha

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/14/3162909.htm

O mesmo ocorreu em 2005, após o sismo violento em Sumatra. Um vulcão na Indonésia entrou em erupção horas depois. E o mesmo no Chile no ano passado, igualmente horas depois e noutra parte do país.

Para mim, parece-me existir uma ligação nestes eventos.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

(divulgado ontem)
*vulcão da ilha Kyusku em erupção*
Um vulcão no sudoeste do Japão entrou em erupção libertando lava e cinzas que chegaram a atingir os quatro mil metros de altitude.

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/japao-vulcao-da-ilha-kyusku-em-erupcao=f637392

Assente sobre uma autêntica massa de instabilidade!
Dificilmente se encara como uma ocorrência isolada...


----------



## irpsit (29 Abr 2011 às 00:46)

Alguma actividade sísmica no Askja, indica que o magma provavelmente subiu até muito perto da superfície. Uma dike intrusion parece estar a ocorrer. Este processo já começou há uns meses, com inflação do vulcão, mas os sismos de hoje foram bastante superficiais.

Não ficaria nada espantado se houve uma pequena erupção de fissura nas próximas semanas, no entanto é completamente remota e inacessível nesta altura do ano.

Última erupção em 1961 (fissura pequena). O askja, vulcão com uma caldeira massiva de 10km, teve uma erupção catastrófica em 1875.

Igualmente interessante é que tb houve actividade sísmica perto da fissura Laki (geralmente sem qualquer sismo) há apenas 2 dias atŕás.


----------



## Profetaa (12 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

*Actividade do vulcão Etna fecha aeroporto da Sicília*

Económico   
12/05/11 16:14 



"_O vulcão Etna, no nordeste da ilha italiana da Sicília, intensificou a sua actividade nas últimas horas e expeliu grande quantidade de lava e cinza, provocando o fecho do aeroporto internacional de Catania. 

Durante a manhã, a agência de aviação civil italiana e a sociedade que administra o aeroporto de Fontanarossa decidiram fechar o espaço como medida de segurança, colocando sete máquinas a varrer as pistas para retirar a cinza.

A situação do Etna está a ser acompanhada com atenção pelo Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia de Catânia.

A última grande erupção do vulcão de 45 km de diâmetro localizado no Leste da Sicília, que esteve acompanhada de mais de duzentos pequenos terremotos, foi em Maio de 2008. O Etna tem 3.322 metros de altura e é a montanha mais alta da Itália ao sul da cordilheira dos Alpes."_

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/actividade-do-vulcao-etna-fecha-aeroporto-da-sicilia_117918.html
Ao contrário desta noticia do Jornal Economico, já em Janeiro passado o Etna teve uma erupção rápida...
A organização do Giro d'Italia, corrida ciclística, está a considerar a possibilidade de que a 9ª etapa de Domingo entre Messina e Etna possa ser alterada ou anulada.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2011 às 21:43)

Erupção do vulcão Grímsvötn na Islândia

*Tópico dedicado:*
 Erupção do vulcão Grímsvötn na Islândia


----------



## Johnny (6 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

*Re: Seguimento América Central, Sul e Caraíbas - 2011*

CHILE: vulcão nos Andes...

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/galerias/fotogalerias.aspx?page=1&content_id=21132


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento América Central, Sul e Caraíbas - 2011*



Johnny disse:


> CHILE: vulcão nos Andes...
> 
> http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/galerias/fotogalerias.aspx?page=1&content_id=21132


´

Impressionante!


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2011 às 20:11)

Hoje houve dois grupos de bastantes sismos em dois vulcões na Islândia, no Krisuvík e no Langjokull (Prestahnukur).

Estes vulcões encontram-se inactivos há muitos séculos. E recentemente começaram a mostrar actividade sísmica mais intensa. Já houve algumas crises sísmicas nestes vulcóes nos últimos meses, sobretudo no Krisuvik.

Mas muitas vezes na Islândia o magma sobe até perto da superfície, sem nunca sair sob a forma de uma erupção, formando uma intrusão (*dike intrusion*).

E não há mais nenhum sinal crítico de erupção em nenhum destes dois vulcões.

Uns dias antes da erupção do Grimsvotn, foi isto que provavelmente ocorreu no vulcão Askja (mais a norte), que mostrou bastante actividade sísmica, e muito perto da superfície (com sismos inclusivé a 100 metros de profundidade). No entanto, não houve erupção.

Tirando isto, agora só se espera a erupção rotina do Hekla, se o padrão das últimas décadas não se alterar. Quanto ao Katla, o vulcão está muito silencioso, portanto não creio que vá acontecer nada lá em breve. E quanto ao Grimsvotn, já começou a inflação magmática até à próxima erupção.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

irpsit disse:


> Hoje houve dois grupos de bastantes sismos em dois vulcões na Islândia, no Krisuvík e no Langjokull (Prestahnukur).
> 
> Estes vulcões encontram-se inactivos há muitos séculos. E recentemente começaram a mostrar actividade sísmica mais intensa. Já houve algumas crises sísmicas nestes vulcóes nos últimos meses, sobretudo no Krisuvik.
> 
> ...



Depois da erupção o ano passado no _Eyjafjallajokull_, tinha sido anunciada uma muito provável erupção no _Katla_, devido à proximidade dos dois vulcões mas essa erupção acabou por não ocorrer ao contrario do que se esperava.


----------



## The Sorceress (8 Jun 2011 às 21:35)

Se quiserem ver exemplos de intrusão magmática... com mais de 70 milhões de anos, podem ir à praia do Castelejo no Algarve.








As dobras também são interessantes


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2011 às 19:32)

Essa história do associar o Katla logo a seguir ao Eyjafjallajokull é pouco sensacionalismo.

Têm um pouco de verdade, dado que das únicas 2 vezes que o Eyjafjallajokull teve erupções nos ultimos 1000 anos, o Katla seguiu-se no ano seguinte.

O Katla está neste momento no seu maior periodo de dormência em 1000 anos, e a erupção do Eyjafjallajokull pode significar que o vizinho pode vir a ter tb uma erupção em breve. Ambos estão muito proximos e há suspeitas que o magma de um pode sair pelo outro.

Portanto, isto não quer dizer nada. Pode não vir a acontecer nada. Adivinhar erupções é coisa dificil na Islândia. Muitos vulcões quebram os seus padrões cíclicos, há muitos vulcões sempre overdue para ter erupções, e muitos têm erupções sem qualquer aviso prévio! Nem sequer sismos. Noutras ocasiões há muitos sismos e nada acontece. Provavelmente só intrusões que nunca chegam à superficie.

No entanto, e não deixa de ser curioso, hoje registou um pulso harmónico no Katla. A ultima vez que isto ocorreu, em 1999, houve uma cheia do glaciar, que provavelmente foi causada por uma pequena erupçao subglacial (isto é debaixo do gelo, sem não chegar à superficie do glaciar). O gelo ali tem cerca de meio kilometro de espessura.

Outra coisa é que tem havido sensacionalismo acerca da força do Katla. Sim, algumas erupções destes foram das maiores na Islandia (como em 1755), outras foram semelhantes à do Grimsvotn este ano (muito poderosas, mas nada de extraordinário)



MSantos disse:


> Depois da erupção o ano passado no _Eyjafjallajokull_, tinha sido anunciada uma muito provável erupção no _Katla_, devido à proximidade dos dois vulcões mas essa erupção acabou por não ocorrer ao contrario do que se esperava.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2011 às 19:39)

Está confirmado o vulcão Nabro entrou hoje em erupção na Eritreia.

http://af.reuters.com/article/topNews/idAFJOE75C0LL20110613
http://www.irishweatheronline.com/news/earthquakesvolcanos/ash-cloud-spreads-from-erupting-nabro-volcano-in-eritrea/19983.html

Já foram cancelados voos na zona, a nuvem vulcanica está-se a espalhar (é visivel no Sat24) e pode chegar a Israel (já chegou ao Egipto)

A coluna é de 14 km de altura, portanto mais alta que a do vulcão chileno da semana passada, mas menor que a do Grimsvotn do mês passado.

Muito curioso, estas 3 disrupções vulcânicas de voos, em apenas poucas semanas, em 3 continentes diferentes! Mas não deixa de serem coisas normais.

Eu aqui na Islândia ainda espero uma outra erupção este ano (Hekla)


----------



## irpsit (14 Jun 2011 às 09:03)

Continua a confusão acerca da identidade deste vulcão na Eritreia.

A Reuters, BBC e Publico reportam que é o Dubbi.

Mas o centro Volcanic Ash Advisory em Toulouse foi quem reportou primeiro que era o Dubbi e agora corrigiu para o Nabro, o vulcão que a NASA tb confirmou com satélite.

Isto serve para relembrar que os media não são para confiar!

http://www.meteo.fr/vaac/evaa.html

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=50988&src=eorss-nh


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Então e que tal esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do melhor que já vi, muito bom .


----------



## tsunami (14 Jun 2011 às 15:25)

Boa tarde a todos!

Qual é que é a probabilidade do Tambora entrar novamente em erupção? 

Costumam ser erupções devastadoras.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jun 2011 às 22:18)

Hoje o vulcão Katla registou o seu maior swarm sísmico desde a erupção do Eyjafjallajokull.

Um sismo 3.1, dois sismos 3.0 ainda não confirmados, e uma dezena doutros sismos pequenos. Isto surge apenas 3 dias depois de ter havido um evento de tremor harmónico no vulcão.

São tudo sinais que o magma se está a movimentar debaixo do vulcão, e a subir.

Isto significa que, para já, está a ocorrer uma dike intrusion dentro do Katla (magma sobe dentro do vulcão, perto da superfície, mas sem sair, como faz numa erupção).

Se os movimentos continuarem, poderá haver uma erupção em breve, este verão ou no outuno, quando a pressão do glaciar diminui.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2011 às 22:42)

Já agora, o que são tremores harmónicos ?


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2011 às 14:14)

Vê aqui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonic_tremor



> A Harmonic tremor is a sustained release of seismic and/or infrasonic energy typically associated with the underground movement of magma and/or or venting of volcanic gases from magma. Being a long-duration continuous signal from a temporally extended source, a volcanic tremor contrasts distinctly with transient sources of seismic radiation, such as tremors that are typically associated with earthquake and explosion.



Hoje a actividade sísmica no Katla diminuiu, mas curiosamente outro vulcão adormecido e que têm mostrado alguma agitação recentemente, o Langjokull, teve um 3.2 também.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2011 às 13:31)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-13825573


Podia ser uma notícia do Inimigo Público mas não é.

A cinza do vulcão Chileno finalmente deu a volta ao mundo e fez cancelar voos no próprio Chile pela primeira vez, não porque vem do vulcão directamente, mas porque deu a volta ao mundo e entrou pelo Chile pela sua costa do Pacífico.

Brutal!

O cálculo da quantidade de cinza emitida (3 milhões de metros cúbicos agora, e 90 milhões de metros cúbicos nos primeiros dias) coloca a erupção no nível *VEI4*, comparável às erupções islandesas do Eyjafjallajokull 2010 e ao Grimsvotn 2011.

Em abaixo, a fotografia mostra a coluna de cinza a passar por cima da África do Sul.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2011 às 13:40)

Entretanto continua a actividade sísmica e tremor harmónico no Katla.

Este vulcão parece agora dar sinais possíveis de erupção. Tudo indica para movimentos do magma. Não quer dizer que vá haver uma erupção, mas em 1999 deu os mesmos sinais e teve passado uns dias, uma pequena (muito pequena) erupção subglacial (sem quebrar através do glaciar).


----------



## irpsit (22 Jun 2011 às 00:17)

Se calhar deveria criar um tópico para seguimento dos vulcões na Islândia, mas eu prometo só reportar actividade quando esta indiciar que uma erupção está perto, como fiz com o Grimsvotn antes de este ter tido a sua erupção.

Parece que o próximo que se já se prepara é... o famoso Katla.

Hoje voltou a acontecer um novo episódio de tremor harmónico, e o mais forte até agora!

Não estou a Katla-mongering (termo dado a quem empola previsões do Katla vir a ter uma erupção catastrófica). Isso é possível mas provavelmente a erupção será somente um pouco maior que a do Grimsvotn este ano. 

Um tremor harmónico é um evento de vibração sísmica mais contínua, ao contrário dos sismos, que durarm apenas uns segundos ou minutos. Pode ser causado pro factores humanos, como construção, explosões, mau tempo, ondas do mar, ou por movimentos do magma. 

A assinatura da frequência nos sismógrafos do Katla, indica que claramente estes eventos estão a ser causados por magma que está a deslocar-se dentro do vulcão.

Estão reunidos todos os sinais para uma erupção. Apenas se esperam mais uns sismos algo fortes antes da erupção, mas tirando isso, segundo os especialistas a situação está clara, o magma está a subir dentro do vulcão, a questão está em saber se chegará à superfície, e se sim, quando e que quantidade.


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Jun 2011 às 10:04)

Acho boa ideia um tópico exclusivo para a Islandia.

Se possivel, no 1º post coloquem uma lista dos vulcões activos e inactivos de lá, com um mapa, para se ter uma ideia.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jun 2011 às 17:54)

Não sei se estas fotos já foram postadas aqui no fórum..mas nunca e de mais repetir


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

Que fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jul 2011 às 12:56)

Indonésia: Vulcão Soputan activo

O Soputan, um dos vulcões mais activos da Indonésia, entrou este domingo em erupção lançando uma nuvem de cinzas a cerca de 5.000 metros, mas as autoridades não registaram qualquer vítima. 

Localizado na província de Sulawesi do norte, o vulcão, a uma altura de 1.783 metros, começou a lançar fumo e lava logo pela manhã na sua primeira erupção desde 2008.  

A aldeia mais próxima do vulcão fica a cerca de cinco quilómetros, uma distância ainda considerada segura para a actividade actual do vulcão que está rodeado de florestas.  

(...)

Fonte:
Correio da Manhã


----------



## irpsit (10 Jul 2011 às 00:51)

E depois da actividade do Katla, outro vulcão entrou em erupção hoje: o Etna.
Aeroportos na Sicília fechados.

http://news.ph.msn.com/business/article.aspx?cp-documentid=5028799e


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jul 2011 às 11:02)

Vulcão do monte Lokonvoltou a entrar em erupção
18 | 07 | 2011   09.15H

O vulcão Indonésio do monte Lokon voltou hoje a entrar em erupção lançando cinzas a cerca de 600 metros de altura, revelaram fontes oficiais.

Farid Ruskanda, chefe do centro de controlo de vulcões explicou que o vulcão entrou duas vezes em erupção em pouco mais de meia hora na tarde de hoje.

O vulcão da ilha de Sulawesi estava inativo há vários anos, mas há cerca de uma semana voltou a entrar em actividade e registou no domingo a sua mais violenta erupção.

Por questões de segurança, as autoridades indonésias realojaram 5.000 pessoas que viviam nas áreas próximas ao vulcão.

Cerca de 30.000 pessoas vivem nas proximidades do vulcão cuja cratera está situada a 1.580 metros de altura e dista a 20 quilómetros da capital regional, Manado.

O Lukon é um dos 129 vulcões ativos na Indonésia, entrou cinco vezes em erupção nos últimos 20 anos, uma das quais em 1991 quando provocou a morte a uma pessoa.

A Indonésia está localizada no denominado “Anel de fogo de Pacífico”, uma área de intensa actividade sísmica e vulcânica.

Fonte:
Destak/Lusa | http://www.destak.pt/artigo/101461-vulcao-do-monte-lokonvoltou-a-entrar-em-erupcao


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2011 às 14:23)

Enquanto andámos distraídos com a Islândia, parece que durante vários dias ocorreu um numero bastante anormal de tremores sísmicos na ilha/vulcão El Hierro, Canárias. Deslizamentos submarinos nesta região presumem-se estar associados a  mega-tsunamis no Atlântico no passado.

Aparentemente a crise sísmica já acalmou e as estações de GPS não registaram qualquer deformação assinalável. 
A situação está a ser acompanhada pelas autoridades.

Facebook do Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias com bastante informações:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/INSTITUTO-VOLCANOLÓGICO-DE-CANARIAS/134042953295772


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Vince disse:


> Enquanto andámos distraídos com a Islândia, parece que durante vários dias ocorreu um numero bastante anormal de tremores sísmicos na ilha/vulcão El Hierro, Canárias. Deslizamentos submarinos nesta região presumem-se estar associados a  mega-tsunamis no Atlântico no passado.
> 
> Aparentemente a crise sísmica já acalmou e as estações de GPS não registaram qualquer deformação assinalável.
> A situação está a ser acompanhada pelas autoridades.
> ...



Na ilha de El Hierro nunca tinha ouvido falar. Mas li por aí na net que uma erupção na Ilha de La Palma no vulcão Cumbre Vieja podia causar um mega-tsunami no Atlântico, devido ao desabamento de parte do vulcão para o mar... esperemos que tal não aconteça.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2011 às 10:16)

Ainda sobre a situação no El Hierro:



> *620 Earthquakes Recorded On El Hierro In The Canary Islands*
> By Mark Dunphy - Tue Jul 26, 1:22 pm
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.irishweatheronline.com/n...on-el-hierro-in-the-canary-islands/28244.html


----------



## The Sorceress (24 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

*El Hierro poderá mesmo entrar em erupção.*

De acordo de este artigo:

"Well, we've been wondering when we might see more signs of magma rising underneath El Hierro in the Canary Island and now we seem to have got some. Over the last month, the island/volcano has experienced thousands of earthquakes that have waxed and waned in number, but seem to be increasing over time. A GPS survey of the area effected by the earthquakes has now found deformation - namely inflation - over part of the volcano. This inflation is on the order of ~1 cm over the last 20-25 days according to the Instituto Volcanologico de Canarias. There are also slightly increased carbon dioxide and temperature (above background) at the volcano as well. All of these signs add to up new magma rising in the volcano - so the big question becomes  "does this mean an eruption is around the corner?" Well, my answer to that is a resounding "maybe". Sure, these are all signs of magma emplacement, but there is likely as much chance of it all "stalling" in the crust as an eruption occurring. It will be how these factors - earthquakes, deformation, gas emissions, temperature - change over the next weeks to months that will give us a better idea of whether we will see the first documented eruption at El Hierro since 550 B.C. (or 1793 A.D., depends on if you trust the historical reports from the late 18th century)."

Fonte: http://bigthink.com/ideas/39899#comments

Uma erupção pode não estar eminente... mas existe a possibilidade de estar relativamente próxima.





Vista aérea da Ilha de El Hierro. São facilmente identificáveis vários cones vulcânicos.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2011 às 23:17)

Entretanto elevou-se o alerta para amarelo (pré-emergência) na ilha El Hierro

*Tópico de seguimento dedicado:*
 Crise sismovulcânica em El Hierro, Canárias


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2011 às 14:23)

O Etna na quarta-feira passada:


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2011 às 23:44)

Entretanto, novo vulcão - Hudson Patagónia chilena - poderá entrar em erupção. Neste momento emite uma nuvem de cinzas e vapor de água. A seguir com atenção as próximas horas uma vez que este vulcão é historicamente bastante explosivo (VEI5). 




> Autoridades entregaron miles de mascarillas para enfrentar la contingencia que se presenta con el volcán Hudson y que según la Onemi, no presenta riesgo de una erupción mayor inminente.
> 
> Este viernes se le proporcionaron 4240 mascarillas a la Gobernación de Puerto Aysén, 6.600 al Servicio de Salud de Aysén, 1.000 al Ejército y 50 unidades al personal de Intendencia.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2011 às 15:31)

Um video da erupção do Vulcão Nyamuragira no Congo hoje.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QEBtWKPAQHwpUsoHWfrxv8PQVzRUfBUUXXAAH1Jc3SKxg


----------

